# That said



## kolobezka1.

Prosím, jak by jste hezky česky přeložily frázi typu _"that said / having said that / that being said_" ?
Myslím nějak věrněji než třeba jen "_nicméně_".
Mě napadá jen _"toť řečeno"_, ale to se zas tak moc nepoužívá.


----------



## kloie

perhaps (that being said).


----------



## Emys

kolobezka1. said:


> Prosím, jak by jste byste hezky česky přeložily frázi typu _"that said / having said that / that being said_" ?
> Myslím nějak věrněji než třeba jen "_nicméně_".
> Mě napadá jen _"toť řečeno"_, ale to se zas tak moc nepoužívá.



Mohlo by být: ale (přece/stejně/přesto)?


----------



## Tchesko

Další návrhy: _ovšem_, (_a_)_však_.
Podobná diskuze byla před nějakým časem na německém fóru. Zdá se, že němčina, podobně jako čeština, pro tuto frázi nemá přesný ekvivalent, na rozdíl od francouzštiny (_cela/ceci (étant) dit_), španělštiny (_dicho esto_) nebo italštiny (_detto questo_). Bylo tam také navrženo _na druhou stranu_ nebo perifráze typu _Na druhou stranu by bylo mnohem lepší, kdyby... _v záležitosti na kontextu.


----------

